# Chain suck on gen 2 Bosch cube stereo hybrid 120 2019



## berow2304 (12 mo ago)

Has anybody fitted any type of device to eliminate chain suck on this bike. Cube stereo hybrid 120 2019. 10 speed with a 15 tooth chainring. Please don’t suggest oiling chain and the like.
thank you in advance.
Brian.


----------



## EatsDirt (Jan 20, 2014)

You're gonna need to think outside the cube on this one.


----------



## Klurejr (Oct 13, 2006)

Moved to the eBike section, the users who frequent this space might be able to help you.


----------



## slomtbr (Oct 9, 2010)

A 15 tooth chainring going on 3 three years could be due for replacement.
Perhaps the chain and cassette also. Can you post close-up images?


----------



## Fuse6F (Jul 5, 2017)

my thoughts as well. 

i run a tiny 28t chainring. it sees consistent wear but the cassette gets to spread the load over 12 gears. usually.

so a 15t should be replaced frequently!


----------

